# It's Here!!!



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My new mower was delivered at 7:30 am this morning.I've been fighting,whining,nagging and bitchin' for years for this.My FIL has already dissed it.Don't you just hate it when someone tries to rain on your parade?!?!He tried to tell me we needed a commercial mower and the one I bought isn't good enough or big enough for our yard.I then informed him I would not be cutting grass 10-14 hours a day,6 or 7 days a week.My yard is flat except for the small hill behind the pond,the pond takes 1 acre of 5 acres and the house and wooded area take at least another acre.I bought a 20hp mower to cut 3 flat acres 2-3 times a month(depends on rain).I will not be cutting grass at the first sign of clover or dandelions,they are welcome in my yard.I will not cut the grass as short as possible nor will I cut it just to cut it.My FIL had to have the best of everything,even taking out 3 or 4 mortgages on his house to live like that.He lost EVERYTHING 5 yrs ago.I bought what I needed and paid cash.I have no desire or needs to keep up with the Jonses like he did and I'm not going deep in debt to do it either,me and Dale are simple people with 1 mortgage,no credit cards and we still live really well.And we are very happy,something else my FIL doesn't understand.Oh well,I finally got a new mower and I'm satisfied.While cutting the grass,I'll have to come up with new things to gripe about now.I'm on a roll and gotta keep the ball rolling.In 2 mos,I got the garbage piles cleaned up,somebody else's rusting tractor and attachments out of my yard and a new mower.It's been over 10 yrs but my foot is down now.And I think Dale is starting to see the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow now,too.Wish me luck!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now the real fight begins. Which one gets to use it the most. 

Not to be arbitrary but your FIL might be right. That is a lot of ground to cover with a mower that size. I had about an acre I did with mine and it took hours to do. Probably because of obstacles because if the piece of crap rider wasn't running and I used the mid size tractor with the bushhog it took me minutes.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice mower CQ! It'll get the job done for you in no time. I paid cash money for mine too


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My father has always rained on any parade that comes along. I've learned to prepare a good reply ahead of time. Now I enjoy his negative remarks. It's like a game.

Have a great time with the mower.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice mower! We mowed 8 acres with one that size for years, wore a couple smooth out! Our John Deer is close to 8 years old and still running like a top. Jim really keeps up with the maintenance on it though.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It went through the tall grass like a pro.When they delivered it,I was suppose to get 2 keys and the driver said the other key was in the bag.It wasn't.And guess where the one key ended up....in Dale's pocket and he took it with him to work.There are no words to describe how angry that made me.I started to go get it but decided it was better for everyone involved that I stay home.He's been buying the lawn mowers he wanted,like the POS X-Mark, that I could not use and I was at his mercy whether the grass got cut or not.Now that I can cut grass,he took the key.BTW,he could never find his key to the X-Mark but I have one on my key chain.He'd come get my keys then leave them in the ignition.He NEVER took them out and put them in his pocket.I had to go out and get them.And he can cut the grass after work or on the weekends along with pushing mowing the small areas and the weed eating.I took his x box because he ain't going to have time to play his video games.He has ALL the yard work to do now.I'm usually really easy to get along with but when someone wants to play little stupid games and makes me mad enough with those stupid little games,it's game over and WWPATTI has begun.I can be mean and stubborn.Just be glad you ain't Dale


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if some of his dearly beloved stuff got misplaced? I'll bet you understand all the strange things that can happen to people. And it all gives you the perfect excuse to get some sheep!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, how far away do you live????


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

hahahaha.....Where's the grass? the mower has a little speed.I could be there in a week or so.I can just imagine driving down 75 on a lawn mower.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is my beach sand back yard. I tried grass , it won't grow. I would probably need 20 yards of horse manure to get some resemblance of dirt.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

In the past,I dumped the old straw in the tree line to discourage the under growth.Then I read somewhere if you let the chicken poop age for at least 6 mos,it's great fertilizer.This year is the first year I tried this.When I went to get a wheel barrow full,I noticed there was all this rich soil overflowing with huge night crawlers(free bait!!!).Maybe you can make your own dirt by covering your yard in old straw.I even dumped the old goose bedding in a hole left by a tree hoping to fill it and it breaking down to soil.But you don't use straw,do you?I wonder if it dirt would stay on top of the sand or would it get washed away or settle into the sand.What are all those plants that are growing?I hate it when I plant trees or other things and they don't grow and I'm always cutting down random trees that keep popping up in places I don't want trees.It's a never-ending battle....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What happened once is that we got sod for a 50x30 foot area. The first year was wonderful. It was beautiful and had no weeds. The chickens weren't destroying it. The following year, I don't know what happened but around September, the grass just started to thin out and die. If you pulled on it, there was almost no root. When the grass disappeared, the sand always shifted down hill. Or down slope. It was devastating .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> hahahaha.....Where's the grass? the mower has a little speed.I could be there in a week or so.I can just imagine driving down 75 on a lawn mower.....


CQ: Have you seen the movie "The Straight Story?" Excellent movie and it's a true story.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> CQ: Have you seen the movie "The Straight Story?" Excellent movie and it's a true story.


Nope never heard of it but I may check it out.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Nope never heard of it but I may check it out.


It's about an old man that drives his John Deere riding mower from Iowa up to Minnesota to see his brother. I think it's on Youtube.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I gotta watch that!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Me,too!!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow awesome mower!!!


----------

